
Google Wallet Card is shutting down - jiva
https://www.google.com/wallet/card/
======
HillaryBriss
They're stopping support for the Google Wallet card, which was a physical
card.

It looks like the Google Wallet App is still supported. So, in that sense,
Google Wallet will continue to exist.

